# Tac Talk



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Now that's funny right there. LOL


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Pretty funny! "Who knows where your delusions will lead." That about says it for me. LOL.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How much does the NSA spend on employees calling this number?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The wannabe macho guys would love this. Probably might even go over for a gun marketing - tactical scheme. These days if it is marketed as "tacticool" it gets on someone's want list.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Check out MBest11x channel on YouTube if you think this video is funny. There a bunch of veterans that make parody videos. Here is one


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ha-ha! "Operators" are standing by. LoL.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Keyboard commandos!


----------

